# My Trip to Johnson and Wales, Denver Campus



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Logan Worley has written an account of his visit to the Johnson and Wales Culinary school (Denver Campus). It is an excellent article with several photos.

My Trip to Johnson and Wales, Denver Campus


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Thanks for the info Nicko and Logan! Nice article. I remenber making those Doubletree cookies a while back.....Especially more so on Valentines Day!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Thanks logan,

I appreciate all the work your doing to chronicale your adventures
cc


----------



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

Thanks. I hope everyone is enjoying the journal, I'm having a great time writing it. 

logan


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

I don't know that it will necessarily prevent you from being accepted, but both Johnson&wales and myself recommend getting some experience beforehand (I believe the school recommends 1 year). I suggest at least getting some practice at knife skills.
Even if you don't or can't get the work experience, you probably will be accepted. Don't take this as an insult (I went to J&W-Charleston myself), but I believe they would accept a rock if it had the tuition money.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

I would look for a restaurant hiring prep cooks. You'll get practice with a knife, experience in product identification, experience in working with institutional yield recipes, some cooking experience (look for a prep job that will involve some hot food prep) and be able to observe the workings of a restaurant line.
P.S. Check your private messages.

[ March 10, 2001: Message edited by: Greg ]


----------

